

Perl programmers – Booking.com is proof that the world is still your oyster - keithbro
http://www.techworld.com/careers/perl-developers-dispel-doubts-about-codes-longevity-3599357

======
lazyjones
Even if being fluent in Perl becomes as lucrative as being able to maintain
rotting COBOL code bases at some point, it doesn't make Perl a better language
or something one should decide to learn when facing career choices for the
next 40 years or so. It is dated and should not be used for new projects. The
IT community as a whole will thank you if you learn to code in a more
maintainable language, too.

(Disclaimer: I built my startup on Perl and sold it recently after 15 years.
Would use something else today, learnt my lession.)

------
drallison
Booking.com is a great site. Perl may be the implementation language but the
design and process implemented could be done in any of a number of different
languages. It's the design that makes the site outstanding, not that it uses a
particular language.

